# Microchips, do they burn



## poiuytrewq (25 April 2019)

When an animal is incinerated would the microchip still be intact/scannable? 
What do they look like, would one be difficult to find in ashes? 

Disclaimer, I fully admit Iâ€™m probably looking the plot here but humour me!


----------



## adamntitch (25 April 2019)

Have always wondered the same


----------



## Beausmate (26 April 2019)

OH (software engineer) reckons that due to some of the chip components (such as aluminum) being adversely affected by heat, it would no longer function.

They look a bit like glass rice grains.  Not sure what kind of glass they are encapsulated in, but that may well be destroyed too.

Curiouser and curiouser....


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 April 2019)

To proof something against the heat of incineration costs money. So my bet is that no, the chip would not be readable, even if you could find it.


----------



## Aru (26 April 2019)

yep. They burn but you still have little fragments left behind. Ashes often have lots of bone fragments etc unless the crem company grinds them extra to dust after cremation. I think its pacemakers that explode...


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 April 2019)

Aru said:



			yep. They burn but you still have little fragments left behind. Ashes often have lots of bone fragments etc unless the crem company grinds them extra to dust after cremation. I think its pacemakers that explode...
		
Click to expand...

Which is why they are removed before cremation...


----------

